# KensFish -- moldy/fungused food!



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought a few packages of Kens Food a couple of months back (about half a year).

Out of the dozen bags or so I bought, about 9 of them have mold and fungus growing on them now. I've kept them in a box in an air-conditioned room out of light. The bags were and still are sealed since manufacture.

I've contacted Ken and frankly, his customer support sucks. The bottom line of his message to me was "Sucks to be you!".

So just a warning to those planning to purchase in bulk! Never again will I purchase any products from KensFish.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Cheap site for bulk goods. I have purchased from Kensfish a number of times and have had no problems. However, I have heard from others that his customer support is next to nothing.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

KyleT said:


> The rules have been updated. I have added the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, no reviews are to be posted on the site.


----------

